# Rescape!



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Got up @ 7am, tore out every last plant in the tank, and it kind of looks the same lol

Put 2 pieces of DW in there, and used the same rocks

It took so long, I hope someone likes it hah!

This new scape will require to fill in a lot, so keep that in mind when critiquing!

Thanks for your critique, and comments!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

it loos awsome dippy.. deff i tank i woud buy!!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

looks good as usual. Like your choice of hardscape, whats that brownish/olive colored plant in the center?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> looks good as usual. Like your choice of hardscape, whats that brownish/olive colored plant in the center?


Thanks a bunch, trig

Thanks again on the hardscaping.. I don't like to purchase much hardscaping, because it is so expensive, and I could never find pieces that I'm sure I want to work with lol

I was just frustrated with my options, so I bought these pieces, and tried to force it to work LOL
The dark green leaf that is sticking up in the center of the tank is Bolbitis, and an old leaf at that..I was thinking of lopping that one off actually. it always ends up sticking up like that--argh. lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is the algae hard to control in a tank fully planted like that?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Is the algae hard to control in a tank fully planted like that?


Great question

Not when you get the tank 'balanced' between light, fertilizer(nutrients), and CO2.

It makes everything easier, when you have a lot of healthy plants to start with.
So, I'm good there lol

When I started this tank, back in early spring, I had not enough plants, so I had to drop the photoperiod down, tweak the CO2, and adjust dosing.

It got corrected before the tank was a bust, so that, I'm thankful for. The key is to pay attention to the tank carefully, and make adjustments along the way.

Now the tank has been pumping out plants like crazy--I'm just hoping that after a big trim and rescape like this, I didn't take too much plant life out and upset the balance.

If so, I would just set the timers to come on later, that's it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Is the algae hard to control in a tank fully planted like that?


Great question

Not when you get the tank 'balanced' between light, fertilizer(nutrients), and CO2.

It makes everything easier, when you have a lot of healthy plants to start with.
So, I'm good there lol

When I started this tank, back in early spring, I had not enough plants, so I had to drop the photoperiod down, tweak the CO2, and adjust dosing.

It got corrected before the tank was a bust, so that, I'm thankful for. The key is to pay attention to the tank carefully, and make adjustments along the way.

Now the tank has been pumping out plants like crazy--I'm just hoping that after a big trim and rescape like this, I didn't take too much plant life out and upset the balance.

If so, I would just set the timers to come on later, that's it.
[/quote]
Ok thanks dippy, i will be starting a heavily planted tank in the future... saving up money now lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't forget asking around for plants!

It makes it much easier to start up a tank when you have willing people who would send their trimmings-- Cheaper


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Dippy your tanks and aquascapes are always awesome. Your mos def right about balance, that was my problem during my attempt at a more heavily planted tank. I gave up (for now) but will probably attempt it again when i move and upgrade my RRS's tank to a 75g. Unfortunately i realized my downfall after the fact, my imbalance came from changing too much water every water change which resulted in brown algae. And from what i've read is quite common in new tanks. Changing too much water wasn't helping....

Anyways nice tank bud


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot!
Seriously, though! I always change a LOT of water every week in my tanks.

I have never had a problem from it!

It always was something else!

Brown stuff... doesn't sound like algae! diatms>? you just remove it every time you see it, painstaking as it is..
You were probably using a substrate with silica?

Hope that helped


----------

